# Pioneer stereo - distorted sound right side only



## bizman59 (Jan 30, 2018)

2012 Cruze LT with the Pioneer sound system. Having issues with distorted sound from the right front AND right rear speakers. The front sounds worse, but I think that's just due to the way the system is balanced. I'm not a big stereo tech guy, but seems unlikely that it would be two bad amp outputs or two bad speakers at the same time. Almost sounds like a bad connection, so I'm wondering about the wiring - is there a common connection point somewhere that could affect both RH speakers? If anyone has run into a similar problem, any help appreciated. . .


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It's possible you have a wiring problem, but my suspect would be a issue in the radio itself. That's the only place I can think of where the two right channels are in common.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

That is strange. I get distortion from the right front speaker in my Pioneer system when it's very cold outside. It sounds like the speaker is blown or the coil is rubbing. I have been thinking about replacing it, but it doesn't get that cold here very often. I wonder if that is a common problem with the Pioneer speakers, and if it's possible that you have two speakers doing this. Just a thought.


----------

